# Day 1



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can imagine how excited you are getting her. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

I am EQUALLY EXCITED for you and her.

Do you have a name for her and a picture?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Cham
> 
> I am EQUALLY EXCITED for you and her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*beautiful*

Your baby is just beautiful!!

Who is transporting her?
She is coming from where to where?
it takes four days?


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

YAY!!! How exciting for you. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Your baby is just beautiful!!
> 
> Who is transporting her?
> She is coming from where to where?
> it takes four days?


 
She was just picked up in Mobile AL. I pick her up in Putnam CT. I am exactly 1/2 way between Putnam and Windham, NH. The transporter is www.rescueroadtrips.com Greg Mahle. I understand his sister is the founder of Labs4rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow*

WOW!!

What a road trip and I believe I've heard very good things about Greg!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> What a road trip and I believe I've heard very good things about Greg!!!


 

We also use Peterson Pet Transports LLC. Kyle is also very good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peterson*

Peterson is great too.
Where are all of the dogs staying overnight for all of these travel days?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! How exciting. Can't wait to see pictures of her arrival.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Peterson is great too.
> Where are all of the dogs staying overnight for all of these travel days?


 
They all drive straight thru. They carry multiple drivers so while one drives others sleep. That way no time is lost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Keep us posted everytime you hear!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's who brought me my 2 rescue dogs. He's very polite with his southern accent and gentleman-ly manners : Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham:

Your baby is one day closer to you now!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*One More Day!!!!!*



cham said:


> They all drive straight thru. They carry multiple drivers so while one drives others sleep. That way no time is lost.


Actually I misspoke they do stop to sleep, and obviously dog walk, feed the dogs, give medications if required, so it really is huge process...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hurray for you! One day left!! If she's the Flatcoat looking dog in the pic, she's beautiful. What 3 names are you considering?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous!
Congratulations to you both.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet you are getting so excited for the big day. Cant wait to see the homecoming pictures.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Update? Progress Report? We're all obviously very excited for you! Any news?  :smooch: She's gorgeous!

What names are you considering for her?



cham said:


> Actually I misspoke they do stop to sleep, and obviously dog walk, feed the dogs, give medications if required, so it really is huge process...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Trids said:


> Update? Progress Report? We're all obviously very excited for you! Any news?  :smooch: She's gorgeous!
> 
> What names are you considering for her?


She is doing fine, Tammy spoke to Greg, and he hasn't found any problems with her. she is eating, sleeping leaves the crate with no problem walks on the leash well etc

The three names I am considering are:

Anya - Russian for Grace
Kiera - Gaelic for small dark one
Raina/Raine to please my daughter LOL she likes Raine and Raina is the compromise...


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Not that I count, but being Irish - I definitely vote for Kiera. lol!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of her in her new home!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love Anya!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

:--big_grin::bigangel::bigangel::banana::banana:

Love all of those names!!!! Glad to hear she is doing well on the trip!!

WHAT DAY IS YOUR BABY ARRIVING on now?:wavey:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Cham
> 
> :--big_grin::bigangel::bigangel::banana::banana:
> 
> ...


Tomorrow if the transport is on time between 3:30 and 4:00 in Putnam CT


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!!*

YEH!!

*SO GLAD SHE ARRIVES TOMORROW!!! * When I saw three days before she arrives my heart sank!!

I know you can't wait.

Before I posted a happy birthday msg. to you but have since deleted it.

It is CHAMP who has a birthday today, not you!!

SORRY!!!:doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Kiera. 2nd choice Raina and third Anya. But all are beautiful names.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keira*

I like the name Keira, too!

Now it's just a matter of hours before she is home in your arms, Cham!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*4/5 more hours*

4/5 more hours before she comes to her furever home!!! pix to follow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

CHAM!!!

*I am so EXCITED FOR you and Kira!!!!!!* Have you chosen the name yet????

I will be watching here, but we know that it will probably be hours and hours after you go meet the transport before you are able to post.

The Most Important thing will be hugging and kissing and snuggling with your girl!!!!!!!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham and kira!!*

*CHAM AND KIERA!!*

WE are all thinking and praying for both of you. I know it will be LOVE AT FIRST sight when you two meet!!!

Cham said at 10:00 AM this morning it was 4-5 more hours until her baby arrived. I believe she was driving to meet the transport.

Yesterday we were all waiting in anticipation to hear about Buster and today we will all be here waiting for CHAM and Kiera!!

Cant wait for an update!!!


:--heart::--heart::--big_grin::--big_grin::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham posted!!!*

*CHAM POSTED!!!

HER NEW BABY, RAINE, IS HERE!!!!

HERE'S THE LINK!!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=948736&posted=1#post948736*


----------

